# Rusty Fender



## JastorVW (Jul 25, 2000)

Hi all.
There's a Vortexer who's offering to cut apart a nice Rabbit shell for us fellow dubbers. I wanted to give him the best information possible on how much to cut out. Can someone knowledgable (Brian?) let me know how much of a panel I'd need to repair this:








So far this is the worst spot I've found. Seems like those VW fender guards are problematic. My 88 Jetta had a similar problem.
Thanks!
Sean


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Rusty Fender (JastorVW)*

i have some damage on my a2 that is similar but not as bad. i was wondering too ho much would have to be replaced o make sure it comes out right.


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Rusty Fender (JastorVW)*

Funny this came up. I am suppose to cut a fendor for someone this weekend. This is what he sent me as an example of what to cut. It looks like this is a factory repair panel. Seems like a whole lot more than you'd need...


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Rusty Fender (Vedubauman)*

where do you go about finding these "factory repair panels"?


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Rusty Fender (ArpyArpad)*

I am unsure about that. The guy only sent me the picture. From time to time I've seen them on eBay. The dealer may still carry these. JCWhitney used to sell repair panels. It appears this is all they have left: http://www.jcwhitney.com/product.jhtml?CATID=60921&BQ=vw 
You might be better off finding a clean Rabbit in the junkyard and have someone cut them off. Best of luck!


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Rusty Fender (Vedubauman)*

i actually need these a2. i can find some clean ones but havent figured out how to cut them in the middle of the junkyard. never done this before.


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Rusty Fender (ArpyArpad)*

Most yards will cut body panels for you. I'm lucky enough to have a friend that has one of these:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif CORDLESS POWER!


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Rusty Fender (Vedubauman)*

Forget cordless, we use Stihl 5hp carbide wheel saws at the yard I work at...best feeling ever was cutting a 2002 Si right in half.


----------

